# Cellulose in walls: can't find blower machine...



## aminus21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey team, 

I'm looking for a machine to dense pack cellulose in my wall studs. I already made 4 inch holes in the walls. I went to my local Lowe's and the machine they have is only for attics (I called Greenfiber, and it says I need a different machine for dense packing walls). 

The Lowes and HD's in my area only have it for attics. Any idea where I can get the machine for walls? 

It's similar to this: http://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=251&aid=43534&lid=11590260 

Thanks a lot guys, my house currently has 100+ 4 inch holes in the walls.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I didn't know dense pack cellulose could be blown into a hole in the wall. The only kind I have seen is damp with glue, shot into the walls and smoothed off. I have see Styrofoam beads blown into holes in walls but the holes were smaller.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I've always seen 2" holes for this. Maybe call a tool rental place.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

It could be a process that only some contractors want to do the education on and invest in.

Shooting at an open wall face and leveling is possible and done every day, but going through holes that are already drilled/located and providing a real guarntee is a real barrier.

Dick


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

aminus21 said:


> Thanks a lot guys, my house currently has 100+ 4 inch holes in the walls.


:wallbash:

I would check with your local tool rental places. If no luck there then maybe work with a contractor to get a good price since you've already cut the holes. Maybe you can find someone to work with you so you can use the proper machine. Good luck!


----------

